# How do I change my profile picture?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

horsegal367 said:


> I'm new to this site and I'm still trying to figure things out, but does anyone know how I can change my profile picture on here? Thanks.


Top left corner, click "user CP" , then on the left side click "edit profile picture"

.


----------

